# Ideas: Animal Crossing Wii U Having An Exact Replica of The Clock, and Other Things



## Plushieluver101 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello! I have an awesome idea for Animal Crossing Wii U. Have any of you ever felt disappointed over how the Animal Crossing clock, dates and seasons, though trying to follow real life, fail kinda miserably with being an exact replica? Here, let me explain. It's 6PM, it is Summer, as it is in Animal Crossing and real life but Animal Crossing is already turning to dusk but there's still a few hours left of daylight in real life. Isn't it a disappointment that the Animal Crossing clock, the dates and the seasons don't follow what really happens in real life? Yeah, it's a fantasy game, yet it follows the real clock and the seasons, so why can't it follow it absolutely perfectly? Why not? That would just add even more caracter to the game and make it more personal. It could be very simple for Nintendo to do. Just have it set to a weather station site, or something that automatically syncs it for you, so it is an exact replica of what's happening in real life. And, by exact, I do mean exact. Everyone knows how each day you have a minute shaven off the daylight or added depending on which way the seasons are going, right? For example, from the 21st of June onwards, the daylight is slowly diminishing by approximately a minute until it hits the 21st December, where it is then slowly increasing by approximately a minute again. Wouldn't it be really neat if the game could have that? (Hopefully this is making sense).



 And, why stop there? They could do that with the weather, too! Who would want synced weather? I know I would! This would make the game even more magical. Why have it snowing when, in reality, there's no snow falling? Then when it finally snows, it would make it seem more magical, adding more purpose to making snow people, and such. Speaking of weather... Wouldn't it also be really nice if wind could be included, as well as other weather types, like fog, certain types of clouds, and such but all synced with real life? (As best as it can, of course). Not to mention other graphical features like reflections, transparency, shadows, the shines and glows of light, and other things. Think about it! There's really so much that they could do with this, so just imagine... With the Wii U, it being in HD, and such, they could really go all out with this! Just imagine! It could be absolutely glorious! (Shame there's no where you can patch in ideas like this to the Animal Crossing producers...) 


 Thanks for reading, everyone! Please, discuss below, bounce ideas off of each other and share your own thoughts! Thank you!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 31, 2014)

I've often thought about this idea too! It's so weird when it's still winter in town but all of the snow has melted IRL xD although one time it was raining constantly IRL and in-game and that super bummed me out ;_; maybe it can be something you can turn on and off?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think it should be set to weather conditions of where we live in real life. There are some regions who do not get to experience snow and such. I think this would be unfair for Nintendo to do. It would also make the game have to be connected constantly to the Internet and I'm pretty sure nobody wants that in a video game. In your power goes out or the website for weather is down, the game would be broken.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2015)

I actually wanted this back when we got CF, and we had a weather channel on the Wii. All you had to do was sync your game up with the weather channel with your location, and your game would mimic the forecast. But that didn't happen.

I was disappointed when this didn't happen in City Folk, but as I grew older and thought things through more, it made sense why this didn't get implemented.

There are some people who live in areas where it never rains/snows, so how are they meant to catch fish/bugs that only appear during rain and snow? I mean they could turn the feature off, but that just ruins the purpose of having the feature in the first place. If people are finding that it never seems to rain where they are, then they're just going to turn it off. Also, weather forecasts are often wrong, they can't predict the exact minute rain is going to fall. There's no way that it would be able to time it exactly to perfectly mimic the IRL weather conditions.
Also you'd have to be connected to the internet 24/7 during gameplay, which would interfere with local communication, making it almost impossible. Plus being connected to the internet 24/7 would no doubt lag gameplay up a fair chunk.

Not only that, but then you could also argue that is't unfair to those in the southern hemisphere, where our seasons are opposite. I'm not expecting Nintendo to reprogram *an entire game* just so I can play the game in summer, and have it actually be summer, and not winter. That would be totally pointless and annoying to everyone, because more than likely the game's release would be delayed. And then if you are saying "who cares about the southern hemisphere, their population is too small" then you're pretty much saying you're selfish, and only care about you, and what features you want to better suit your gameplay, and not anyone else's. And there's the whole "no snow" business. It doesn't snow where I am. Not even in winter. So because I want the weather to "mimic" where I am, that means it's never going to snow in my town, and not only that, there will never be snow in my town - so I wont be able to collect any snowman furniture. Seems pretty unfair that solely because of my location I miss out on the entire winter segment of the game...

Basically, it seems like a cool feature, but it has too many loopholes and it's honestly just not worth the hassle. I'd much rather they use that space on extra events, furniture, more town space, new buildings/stores, PWP's and new major features (such as the island), and not something minor like weather sync.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

This would pretty much mess up the whole game tbh, even if it would be cool. Plus, major problems once the game is old and they stop supporting it.


----------



## Raven28 (Jan 4, 2015)

Uhm.. It would never snow in my town and I would feel very left out lol


----------



## AlexanderPie (Jan 4, 2015)

IMO they could just have it as an option (like a check box) that you could toggle whenever.

For weather specifically:
Also to connect to a weather site would work, and it wouldn't have to always be connected. Just check the site automatically at a set interval (ex: 1 hour, 30 min, 10 min) and possibly save the forecast locally (like a 7 day outlook).
Also, if the weather site was down or the player didn't enable the feature, it could just follow a saved forecast from the site or go back to it's random in-game weather.
The only real big problem is the seasons, because not everyone lives in the same place.


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Jun 11, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I've often thought about this idea too! It's so weird when it's still winter in town but all of the snow has melted IRL xD although one time it was raining constantly IRL and in-game and that super bummed me out ;_; maybe it can be something you can turn on and off?


 
 Aw, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought of this! I know, i's so annoying  Yes, perhaps so! 





PoizonMushro0m said:


> I don't think it should be set to weather conditions of where we live in real life. There are some regions who do not get to experience snow and such. I think this would be unfair for Nintendo to do. It would also make the game have to be connected constantly to the Internet and I'm pretty sure nobody wants that in a video game. In your power goes out or the website for weather is down, the game would be broken.



 Yeah, I've realised the flaw in my thinking. Awfully sorry but hey, that's what surmising's about, eh?  You're right! What about the time, date and season feature to be more accurate, at the last? Just have some settings you have to input, or something? 



Jake. said:


> I actually wanted this back when we got CF, and we had a weather channel on the Wii. All you had to do was sync your game up with the weather channel with your location, and your game would mimic the forecast. But that didn't happen.
> 
> I was disappointed when this didn't happen in City Folk, but as I grew older and thought things through more, it made sense why this didn't get implemented.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, it in City Folk (Let's Go to the City in the UK, where I'm from) could have had it implemented!  You are very right! I should have thought about that, sorry but there could be an option for that, perhaps? Maybe we'll just scrap the -kept weather but perhaps it could somehow be made less sporadic, and more like how weather plays in real life. Does that make sense? (I'm terrible at getting my point across!)

Oh, gosh, no! I didn't mean it like that at all! I'm sorry! I meant, just as a surmising idea. I wanted opinions, after all. I was not trying to be selfish any-way-what-so-ever. I'm so sorry!  Let's scrap the weather idea, totally. What about the time, date an' seasons being more accurate, per se? 


Yeeeeeeee-p, there are a lot of holes in it. Sorry! That's the power of surmis-ation, I suppose (*Yi knows that is not a real word but it makes sense here, he thinks.*)



Tinkalila said:


> This would pretty much mess up the whole game tbh, even if it would be cool. Plus, major problems once the game is old and they stop supporting it.[/QUOTEea The weather thing would, yeah...
> 
> 
> Raven28 said:
> ...


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm in Australia, so the whole weather thing is backwards anyway.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Fandabidozi said:


> I'm in Australia, so the whole weather thing is backwards anyway.



So am I, but that doesn't mean the weather thing can't happen (even though I don't want it to anymore LOL). Basically rain in summer would account for in game snow in the winter. But yeah, that's also another reason why I don't think it'd work - it'd completely **** over those in the southern hemisphere, and like people have said "why not have an option to turn it off" then they might as well just turn it off completely because I doubt many people would use it.


----------



## Beige (Jun 13, 2015)

I think the weather forecast thing would be too complicated but what maybe COULD work is if when you start the game, you choose what sort of continent i guess??? of the world you want the weather to be more accurate to. Like if u chose australia it'd have all the seasons fixed to match and not the exact weather but more australia-ish weather patterns. could be cute! and also it might be nice for people who want snowy winter towns all year round to be able to choose out of a list of basic weather patterns maybe?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Beige said:


> I think the weather forecast thing would be too complicated but what maybe COULD work is if when you start the game, you choose what sort of continent i guess??? of the world you want the weather to be more accurate to. Like if u chose australia it'd have all the seasons fixed to match and not the exact weather but more australia-ish weather patterns. could be cute! and also it might be nice for people who want snowy winter towns all year round to be able to choose out of a list of basic weather patterns maybe?



How is it complicated? You literally just have to sync the game up to a weather forecast channel and connect to the internet once a day in able for it to work effectively. Your suggestion is a lot more complicated that what was originally put.

Honestly, as I've mentioned before I see weather influence as a dead idea. I'm pretty happy with random weather pattens atm - it makes the game feel more natural and progressive.


----------



## Beige (Jun 13, 2015)

I meant complicated because of things like time travelling. i don't think mine would be complicated because it would be like how it is now but there would just be like 3 or 4 different "climates" you can choose before you start the game (so 3 possible different types of like weather patterns that cant be changed afterwards)


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Beige said:


> I meant complicated because of things like time travelling. i don't think mine would be complicated because it would be like how it is now but there would just be like 3 or 4 different "climates" you can choose before you start the game (so 3 possible different types of like weather patterns that cant be changed afterwards)



yea it would just take the weather forecast for the current day anyway. It doesn't need to sync up for the date, it just needs to sync up for the weather forecast. But like I said, there are just too many loopholes for this to be practical.


----------

